# Mustererkennung von JPG Bildern



## xip (11. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich nehme Bilder von einer Webcam mit JMF auf und will diese jetzt genauer untersuchen.

Stelle mir da z.B. Vor Nummern oder Buchstaben zu indentifizieren. Gibt es dafür irgendwas?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Geeeee (11. Jun 2009)

Was schon vorhandenes kenne ich nicht, darum verweise ich mal auf diesen Thread.
Würde ich eben über Korrelation lösen (wenn ich es machen würde / müsste / wollte)


----------



## Landei (11. Jun 2009)

Willst du zufällig einen Spambot bauen? Da gibts doch schon genug fertige


----------



## Geeeee (11. Jun 2009)

Ich finde sowas (NEIN nicht den Spambot für Captchas) interessant. Für die Uni mussten wir damals auch immer alles mit jedem korrelieren lassen, sei es nun Signal- oder Bildverarbeitung. Wobei zweiteres für mich irgendwie interessanter war


----------



## xip (12. Jun 2009)

Hi,

also ich habe nicht vor einen Spambot zu bauen. 

Für die Lösung mit der Korrelation, gibt es da schon fertige Java Klassen? Oder was könnte ihr mir da empfehlen?

Dank euch?


----------



## Geeeee (12. Jun 2009)

Da musst du selber suchen. Korrelation ist nicht sooo schlimm, wie es sich anhört, vor allem, weil im o.g. Thread auch ein Link zu einer Bibliothek drin ist, die dir das abnehmen kann.
Denke mal, dass es dir vor allem auch viel bringt, wenn du dich ein wenig damit beschäftigst.
Mit ein bisschen C++-Kenntnissen kannst du auch mal die Docs von CImg anschauen. Das hilft auch für das Verständnis.


----------

